# illustrationen wie auf www.designchapel.com



## uniquetutorial (13. Juni 2004)

hallo,

ich bin ein großer fan von http://www.designchapel.com. die 
site gefällt mir wirklich gut v.a. die illustrationen.
kein problem dachte ich, das kannst du auch,... aaaaber
so einfach ist es dann doch nicht.
weiß jemand wie man illustrationen auf ähnlichem
niveau herstellen kann?
besonderes augenmerk liegt auf den feinen details und
dem fotohintergrund in graustufe der anscheinend auch
noch irgendwie eingebettet ist.

bin für jeden ratschlag dankbar,


----------



## extracuriosity (13. Juni 2004)

Sieht mir aus, als wären da Fotos von Hand (im Vektorprogram) nachgezeichnet und dann im Bildbearbeitungsprogram nachbearbeitet worden.


----------



## uniquetutorial (13. Juni 2004)

aber wie es in ungefähr funktionieren könnte
ist dir auch rätselhaft, oder?

ich finde die illus nämlich genial!

Und weshalb werden Beiträge mit durchgehender 
Kleinschreibung gelöscht?
Ist das nicht ein wenig pingelig?


----------



## extracuriosity (13. Juni 2004)

Nein, ist mir eigentlich gar nicht rätselhaft. Hab schon ähnliches gemacht. zb. hier:







kommt vielleicht von der Qualtität nicht ganz mit denen von dir genannten mit, aber ich arbeite ja noch dran. Ist halt eine Menge Handarbeit. Ich bereite die Fotos so vor, dass sie möglichst viel Kontrast aufweisen und dann zeichne ich Form für Form in Freehand nach. Jede Form kriegt ihre eigene Ebene. Wenn das soweit fertig ist, geht´s an´s Füllen. Da bediene ich mich oft der Verläüfe und Mischungen.


----------



## pflo (13. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von extracuriosity _
> *Sieht mir aus, als wären da Fotos von Hand (im Vektorprogram) nachgezeichnet*



Ich glaub eher, dass sie die Grafik in einem Vektorprogramm importiert haben und sie dann vom PC haben nachzeichnen lassen, denn ich denke das ganze per Hand nachzuzeichnen ist etwas viel Arbeit...


----------



## extracuriosity (13. Juni 2004)

Das denk ich nicht. Die Bilder sehen zu aufgeräumt aus. Das ist von Hand passiert. Der Pc/Mac liefert nicht so (gewollt) klinische Ergebnisse.


----------



## uniquetutorial (13. Juni 2004)

ich denke auch dass da viel arbeit dahinter steckt.
nur würde mich im detail interessieren, welche 

@extracuriosity:
deine illu finde ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht so in
die richtung gehend wie es die auf der page macht.
zu wenig kontrast.

ich habe auch schon versucht diese art von bildern
mit dem schwarzen kanal des cmyk bildes zu hinter-
legen um die konturen etwas stärker hervorzuheben.
allerdings ist das nicht ganz der effekt.
vielleicht ist ein hochauflösendes bild vom vorteil.
wer weiß mehr?


----------



## Lukas (15. Juni 2004)

Nun leider aber wahr, solche Illus bekommen man nur hin, indem man sich hinsetzt und auisgewähle fotos mit pfaden nachzeichnet und dann mit farbe füllt. mit freehand geht das hervorragend. 


die bilder müssen nicht sehr hochauflösend sein, wobei es immer gut ist, wenn die bilder viele details aufweisen.

gruß

Lukas


----------



## Kruemelinchen (29. Juni 2004)

Ich würd mich der allgemeinen Meinung anschließen, dass die Bilder von Hand vektorisiert wurden. Is wirklich ne aufwendige Arbeit, aber bei den Ergebnissen lohnt es sich. Auf http://www.vectorize.de gibt es ein Tutorial, das sehr hilfreich is, wenn man noch keine Ahnung hat, wie und wo man anfangen soll.


----------



## thoru (29. Juni 2004)

...und weil sich das Tutorial ein wenig versteckt hält,
hier mal der komplette Link
http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html

Man sollte sich die Seite trotzdem mal im ganzen 
anschauen, auch wenn man nur am Tutorial 
interessiert ist.

cu
thoru


----------

